# These are pics of my 77 gallon



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Hope you like, some pics were from a while ago. I changed the tank around a bit and took out alot of the plants!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

some more!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

thats a nice plant sure wish i had one of those(inside joke). :







: nice tank man. man that first picture is so much better than the last picture.

Croz


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

some more!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

more!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Last one for now


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

oops , i put 2 of the same pics in , sorry all


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

ok , last one, this time i mean it lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool pics! That's a great tank you have.
Your reds have a great coloration! Do you give them a specific diet to get that result, or are you just a lucky bastard with some great looking natts :







: 
And what are those other fish in there?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thx







I feed them alot of beefheart, shrimp, flake foods , gold fish, other fish , mice and stuff i have around the house.
the other fish are: Convicts, pleco, black tetra, red eye tetras , plus baby convicts


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

are those cichlids sitll alive?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

cant wait till my reds look that nice. nice setup man


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thx all , yup the convicts are still alive and kicking or should I say swimming


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah nice pix!!! Specially the colors on your Ps. Are those plants fake or real?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice setup!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice setup


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

nice pics, love the setup!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Awesome set-up!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

are some of those the ones you took with my old digi cam?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yes , and the plants are real!


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Like the setup. Whats that in the background? Please tell me it is the stand for a MONSTER tank in the future. :biggrin:

-Kevin-


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol, no thats or 2nd kitchen


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

nice tank! how many reds r there


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice fish and tank bro.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

6 REDS


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

6 REDS


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice tank, and nice plants!


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

nice tank


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thx all







, I will have a video and some more pics soon


----------

